# PATA 400GB Seagate, $99 free shipping, 5yr warranty!



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi folks,

I just saw this on fatwallet.com. It looks like a nice sale just went into effect for the holiday weekend:

linky - Seagate 400GB Ultra ATA/100 8MB Buffer ST3400832A-RK (outpost.com)

I thought I got a good deal on this drive for $129 for my Series 2. But $99 - wow!

- Chris


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Sh*t! I bought it when it was $129.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

that is some deal indeed, would I need a swap of -s 200 and tpip in order to use the full 400GB capacity? where can I read more about tpip as well as download it? thanks


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice find! I'd like to upgrade my 120gb drive, but really there's nothing wrong with it.

You don't have to increase swap file size... I'm running my 300gb drive with the standard 127mb swap file created by mfstools and it works very reliably.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> You don't have to increase swap file size... I'm running my 300gb drive with the standard 127mb swap file created by mfstools and it works very reliably.


would the extra 100GB make a difference though?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Dkerr24 said:


> Nice find! I'd like to upgrade my 120gb drive, but really there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> You don't have to increase swap file size... I'm running my 300gb drive with the standard 127mb swap file created by mfstools and it works very reliably.


I thought the larger swap space was for the green screen 'attempting to fix' situation, so you don't really know if it is large enough less you have some corruption down the road.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> that is some deal indeed, would I need a swap of -s 200 and tpip in order to use the full 400GB capacity? where can I read more about tpip as well as download it? thanks


Yes (for future reliability, not necessary to use whole capacity) and tpip is part of MFStools and does not need to be downloaded separately. Do a search for tpip and you will eventually find what you are looking for.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> Yes (for future reliability, not necessary to use whole capacity) and tpip is part of MFStools and does not need to be downloaded separately. Do a search for tpip and you will eventually find what you are looking for.


I did a search using the term "tpip" but nothing really specific in explaining exactly how to use it, is there any direct information about tpip that I can read more about, I want to know more about tpip and how to use it correctly? thanks


----------

